# DK45 is stalling



## monte.grant (8 mo ago)

After 15-20minutes it stalls. Most of the time it will start back but die quickly. If I let it cool down it will run another few minutes. Temp never reaches hot. Changed fuel filter recently and corrected for awhile.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Have you tried running with the fuel cap loosened.


----------



## monte.grant (8 mo ago)

LouNY said:


> Have you tried running with the fuel cap loosened.


Not yet but will first thing tomorrow.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Go to the injection pump inlet screw and remove it.. HAVE A BUCKET HANDY..
Now turn the key on if it has an electric supply pump and let the fuel flow into the bucket.. your checking to see if it slows down or stops completely..


----------



## monte.grant (8 mo ago)

monte.grant said:


> Not yet but will first thing tomorrow.


Ran it today with shredder for about 1-1/2 hrs. No issues but I wasn't running hard. Thank you.


----------

